# How everyone feel about PST suspension kits



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking into a kit when I do the disc conversion shortly. How does everyone feel about them? Any differences between say those and THESE or THESE? Or if they have a set THESE?

Any other recommendations around this price range or lower?


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

For ball joints and tie rods/sleeves go with moog. Best quality, hands down. I replaced my 70 parts with 71, because they beefed up the tie rods in 71 and they are a lot heavier duty. Check fitment for your year first. 

For bushings, Energy Suspension, Prothane, and PST are all good. Poly bushings will make a big difference in how the car handles. It will be a bit rougher of a ride though. You'll also want to replace your body bushings if they're the original ones, which you can do with the body on the frame, it's just difficult and tedious.

You might also consider boxed/tubular rear control arms and tubular front control arms. One thing that will make a world of difference though is replacing your steering box with a quick ratio box. A box from an 85-86 Monte Carlo SS bolts right in, has about 2-3/4 turns lock to lock, and is only about $150. You'd never know the difference by looking at it so it's good if you're concerned about maintaining stock appearances.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Orion88 said:


> For ball joints and tie rods/sleeves go with moog. Best quality, hands down. I replaced my 70 parts with 71, because they beefed up the tie rods in 71 and they are a lot heavier duty. Check fitment for your year first.
> 
> For bushings, Energy Suspension, Prothane, and PST are all good. Poly bushings will make a big difference in how the car handles. It will be a bit rougher of a ride though. You'll also want to replace your body bushings if they're the original ones, which you can do with the body on the frame, it's just difficult and tedious.
> 
> You might also consider boxed/tubular rear control arms and tubular front control arms. One thing that will make a world of difference though is replacing your steering box with a quick ratio box. A box from an 85-86 Monte Carlo SS bolts right in, has about 2-3/4 turns lock to lock, and is only about $150. You'd never know the difference by looking at it so it's good if you're concerned about maintaining stock appearances.


Moog has the ball joints but no tie rods & sleeves for my 66


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with Orion88 for Energy Suspension, Prothane, and PST being all good. A must, like he said, is replacing your steering box with a quick ratio box. I did mine and sent it off to be rebuilt and changed over. I had Power Steering Services out of Missouri do mine. Not cheep, but well worth it. You can get in touch with them at 417.864.6676. As far as the suspension, etc. I ordered all my stuff from PST. They give a discount on $500 and again on $1,000 spent. Their replacement parts are quality and fit very nicely. I also went with the front Tubular/Hollow and Rear Adjustable sway bars. I think they're a must and again, the fit was very nice. Helps bring the car into the newer age. Brakes... I went with Inline Tube. Can't complain about them either. Very good, quality replacement parts and the price was right as they gave me a discount as well, but I have purchased enough in the past to get one. On my '69 GTO, I replaced the disk brakes in the front and went with replacing the rear brakes as drums. No parts unturned, but mine is a complete frame off restoration. Wanted to keep the car as stock as possible. Good Luck!


----------



## noahfecks (Jul 28, 2013)

anybody have a PST catalog with a discount code I can use to make an order. I would like to order now so that I am not held up waiting on parts but the sales guy wont give me the discount without a code. i know I know it seems asinine but they have what i need :shrug:


----------

